# No hot water @ faucet



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Greetings--

Newly purchased house. Single lever kitchen sink faucet.

When turned to full hot, only very mildy warm water. Full cold=good cold water.

Dishwasher gets hot water from second valve.

Tried turning sink hot water value on and off-- no help.

Bathroom fixtures get plenty of hot water 


Suggestions ? Could somthing be clogged in the sink faucet or the portion of the pipe connecting it ?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Quite possible.. I have seen it happen before. Is there a difference in pressure at that faucet between hot side and cold side?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Piney, turn water of, pull cartridge out, SLOWLY turn water on a little let it wash out, turn off, reinstall that should fix it. If the problem remains then change cartridge


----------



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Sammy said:


> Quite possible.. I have seen it happen before. Is there a difference in pressure at that faucet between hot side and cold side?


 
Same pressure on both sides.

I'll pull the cartridge and flush it out this weekend.

Thanks-


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

Possible problem points:
1. you got a valve someplace in basement that isolates kitchen sink hot water. It might be almost closed.

2. Hot water stop valve under the sink has a clogged strainer. 

3. Something wrong with supply line.

4. Faucet mixer input clogged.

Water pressure is not the problem since bathrooms get hot water.
Case 1 - locate valve and open it.
Case 2 - close stop valve, disconnect supply line from stop valve, try opening stop valve slightly - if hot water flows in abundance, problem is further down.
Case 3 - supply line might have problems. Check for kinks. Also, there are floodsafe lines that will stop up if water flow above allowed is detected. Disconnecting such a line from supply valve resets them. Reconnect and see if it helped.
Case 4 - do the above mentioned cartridge thing.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Sediment from the hot water heater sometimes gets plugged in the faucet.
Clean out the catridge.


How old is the hot water heater?

Have you drained out the sediment from the bottom of the hot water heater?


----------



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's what I found out--

After replacing the washer/spring without success, I replaced the ball-- again without success.

I took the faucet apart to check one last time. It was when putting it back together...again... that I noticed a brass ring on the "cover" that screwed onto the faucet (holding the ball in place). I noticed that it also screwed in/out. 

*smacking head* This was the part that actually placed pressure on the ball, holding it in place and against the washers and socket.

I tightened it two turns. Whhooohoo-- hot water again !! The facuet is a little harder to move but-- hot water !!

I guess that the ball wasnt pressing against the washers tightly enough to seal the hot vs cold flows.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like a Delta ball faucet. I think that the problem was probably a bit of debris on the hot side that finally got crushed and/or flushed out.
If you've adjusted the adjusting ring too tight, that will cause the rubber seats on the springs to wear faster. I would back off just bit on it to where it is easy to operate, yet not leak (adjust with water ON). There is a little Delta tool that comes with a Delta repair kit that has an Allen wrench on one end to fit the handle retaining screw and a pair of tongs on the other to fit into the adjustment ring slots. If you don't have one of those little tools, you can always use the points of a pair of needle-nose pliers in the slots.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad to see you found the problem. But take note of any change in the taste of the water from a single lever faucet. I had one at the kitchen sink and after about 6 years after it was installed, I noticed a change in the taste of my refrigerator water which got worse over time. It got to the point where it was barely drinkable. At first, the water from the fridge had that plastic taste which I assumed was caused by the internal holding tank.
The cold water from the kitchen faucet had a simular taste and I would usually let it run a bit to get rid of some of it before drinking it. The taste of this water had me stumped until I saw a post about "Hot Water Bypass" from single lever faucets. 
What was occuring is that either the orings, seals or the ball valve was at fault and was allowing hot water to flow across to the cold water side and back down into the cold water supply pipe. This can happen because the hot water side actually can have a slightly higher pressure that may not be noticeable to the user. Also this can occur whether the water is running or not. 
Now back to the fridge water:
My tap for this water was upstream from the kitchen cold water supply. So now, the hot water flow went down into this supply towards the fridge's tap and somehow found its way into the 1/4 inch copper tubing and got into the fridge's holding tank. 
THE SOLUTION: was to replace the faucet with seperate levers for hot and cold. So after all this time, I was drinking and cooking with a bit of hot water. Now my water taste fine at the faucet and my fridge water only has a bit of plastic taste to it. 
I also learned that this problem would occur with the cheaper made single lever faucets.
Not long ago, I also posted my results for information purposes, in case someone had a simular problem.


----------

